# Saskia Vester in Solo für Klarinette (1998)



## addi1305 (29 Juni 2012)

​


46.79 MB / 3:11 min / wmv.


https://rapidshare.com/files/1095253538/Saskia_Vester_in_Solo_für_Klarinette.wmv


----------



## hcb (1 Juli 2012)

Ne echte Rarität. Danke!


----------



## TobiasB (1 Juli 2012)

hcb schrieb:


> Ne echte Rarität. Danke!



Stimmt für die DVD hatte ich mächtig Schotter bekommen.


----------



## Beata (5 Juli 2012)

Ich sag einfach mal Danke!


----------



## Weltenbummler (6 Juli 2012)

Saskia hat sehr schöne Reizwäsche an.


----------



## williwinzig (6 Juli 2012)

Super post, danke


----------



## shingen (6 Juli 2012)

Danke für Saskia.


----------



## Bücherwurm (7 Juli 2012)

Super Beitrag! Danke!


----------



## vdsbulli (17 Juli 2012)

Jo Danke .. sieht man nicht mehr oft ^^


----------



## Vidarr (27 Apr. 2013)

Kann jemand das Video nochmal hochladen?

Danke!

Grüße
Vidarr


----------



## mel999 (21 März 2015)

geniales Posting!


----------



## frankthe birdy (5 Nov. 2021)

:thx::thx::thumbup:


addi1305 schrieb:


> ​
> 
> 
> 46.79 MB / 3:11 min / wmv.
> ...


----------



## Tittelelli (5 Nov. 2021)

kommt direkt nach dem Wort zum Sonntag


----------

